# 04 Trade-in value?



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a PBM/red 04 A4 with 40,000 miles. What should I expect the dealer to give me for trade-in (and what should I accept)? It's a daily-driver, so it's got some rock chips out of the hood. If they are going to REALLY low-ball me I might try to sell it outright before buying my new one (which would be interesting with only only one vehicle).


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you tried Kelly Blue Book? That will give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

http://www.kbb.com/


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Geez, yes I tried Kelly Blue Book... but I thought that $15k was really low and was hoping someone on here had recently traded one in and could give me their experience.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Calm down, just tring to help. There is not that much of a demand for our cars maybe thats why the value is so low. Just drive over to a dealership and try to trade it in(for $hits and giggles) and see what they will say, all dealers will give a different price.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*15K, the dealer adds 4K to the price. He asks 19k but will dicker down to 17K. 
Try and sell it outright. You'll get hosed trading it.*


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Calm down, just tring to help. There is not that much of a demand for our cars maybe thats why the value is so low. Just drive over to a dealership and try to trade it in(for $hits and giggles) and see what they will say, all dealers will give a different price.


I was joking more than anything, I really appreciate everyone's help (light humor is hard to convey) :cheers 

I would like to sell it outright, but since it's my daily driver it isn't exactly practical to try and sell it and then buy another the same day.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

coolhandgoat said:


> I was joking more than anything, I really appreciate everyone's help (light humor is hard to convey) :cheers
> 
> I would like to sell it outright, but since it's my daily driver it isn't exactly practical to try and sell it and then buy another the same day.


Kool.:cheers Yeah it is hard to sence humor over the intra-world at times.
If you don't mind me asking; why are you getting rid of the Goat?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I want a 6-speed like a boy wants a puppy. I have always said the only way I would get rid of my GTO is if I was getting another one. :cool The warranty expired and I started getting ready to mod it, but I couldn't justify pouring that kind of money into a car I wasn't 100% satisfied with:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13920


I was going to do exhaust, headers, intake, throttle body, heads and cam. With that kind of power and an A4, I was worried about the daily drivability (I don't go to the strip/track).


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

coolhandgoat said:


> Geez, yes I tried Kelly Blue Book... but I thought that $15k was really low and was hoping someone on here had recently traded one in and could give me their experience.


You might do better trying to find a 6spd car at a specialty used car lot. I dont know where you are, buy my buddy/neighbor just traded his 04 M6 about two months ago on a 2001 Z06 and got 17k for the Goat while paying "only" 28.9k for the vette. If you are going to a poncho dealer, you will be offered between 13.5 and 15.5 even if you are trying to take a remaining new 06 off thier hands.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

My 2 cents: If KBB is at $15K, you will play hell getting that on a trade. Most dealers use a "black book" that equates to local auction sales for their area. I've actually found KBB to be high, and Edmunds more realistic. Of course, don't plug in "excellent" on condition either, or you'll be disappointed. I usually look at one grade below where I actually think the car is. 

Also, be aware that you need to negotiate the sale of the new car you want first, THEN see what they'll give you for your car. If you go in announcing you want to trade, you'll never really know what you got for your car, and what you paid for the new one. 

Another reality check is to see what your car is bringing on Ebay- - you could then add $1K onto that number (shipping costs) and that's what you could probably sell your car for yourself, without too much of a problem.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Also, be aware that you need to negotiate the sale of the new car you want first, THEN see what they'll give you for your car. If you go in announcing you want to trade, you'll never really know what you got for your car, and what you paid for the new one.
> 
> Another reality check is to see what your car is bringing on Ebay- - you could then add $1K onto that number (shipping costs) and that's what you could probably sell your car for yourself, without too much of a problem.


Lots of good advice :cheers I was planning on negotiating the price of the car, and then after I got them down to something I could live with I would tell them about the trade in. Again, selling my only car and then buying another one would be tough but I might try it if I can't get a decent trade-in offer. I also hope that since I am going to be writing a check for the new one they will be more willing to give me a good deal


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

coolhandgoat said:


> Lots of good advice :cheers I was planning on negotiating the price of the car, and then after I got them down to something I could live with I would tell them about the trade in. Again, selling my only car and then buying another one would be tough but I might try it if I can't get a decent trade-in offer. I also hope that since I am going to be writing a check for the new one they will be more willing to give me a good deal


WHOA, WHOA, WHOA!!!!

Dealerships make money on financing! DO NOT go in advertising you're paying cash or writing a check. Leave that little surprise for them at the end. 

I've actually had an experience where when I mentioned I was paying cash, the negotiations ended. (That was at a small place that guaranteed "everybody rides" because everybody would qualify for financing no matter how ridiculous the interest rate.)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Dealers get a "kick back" from lending institutions they deal with. That's why they push it. *


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Damn, good thing you guys told me that... now I am "definitely financing the whole thing through the dealer". :rofl: That's a good catch. Thanks AGAIN you guys :cheers


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

dont sale now wait awhile til there all bought up, b/c yes there are still alot of 04's out there id say about 16-18 would be normal though


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

londo said:


> dont sale now wait awhile til there all bought up, b/c yes there are still alot of 04's out there id say about 16-18 would be normal though


Good thought, but I don't think that will have a great deal of effect on the price; it's not like the '06 models are really moving- - -

Also, there will also be other models to compete for new $$$$$. Like the new Camaro for example??

While I like my GTO, the fact is the car has one thing going for it with most potential buyers. That's the LS1/LS2. Lot's of power on tap, with an engine that's proven itself in the Vette. GTO = Poor Man's Vette, relatively speaking.


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

A list of 04 GTOs that sold at dealer auction across the country.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

idareu said:


> A list of 04 GTOs that sold at dealer auction across the country.


Thanks a lot! I think going by this list I should be able to get at least 16 for it in trade in... it looks like anything in average condition came in between 16-17. I will know better when I actually take it into a dealer to get appraised I suppose...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Very interesting chart. Nice post idareu. This should help some prospective buyers. *


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Those two sold at Manheim look like someone got screwed with a way too expensive o4 GTO... Most mint 04s with low mileage see 21K at a dealer, nevermind at auction!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nottheweakwilled said:


> Those two sold at Manheim look like someone got screwed with a way too expensive o4 GTO... Most mint 04s with low mileage see 21K at a dealer, nevermind at auction!


*I noticed that too. I live but a few mins from Manheim Auto Auction. Prices around here can be on the high side with a lot of things. *


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

Here is another sheet of just 04 GTOs that sold at dealer only auctions in July.
Hope this gives you an idea on what dealers should give you for the goat.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Can you get lists for 05's and 06's? These lists I would think are not easily obtained... I can't imagine why....:willy: *


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

idareu, you're my hero. This should help a lot if they try and low-ball me hard core on the trade. Thanks a ton. :cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Interesting chart on auction sales. I've never seen that before.

I will very happily eat my words regarding "playing hell to get $15K". Average prices around $17K at auction for an '04 should equate to very nice $20K numbers at auction on an '05. That's great!


----------

